# Another Amazing Talent



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

here's another one:


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/26051/talking_parrot/




kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

For sure!
I had an African Grey named Peter. He was in a house I was showing some years ago. The house, zoned commercial, had turned into a sort of flop house for homeless people. 
In the dark hall and on top of a refrigerator and in a filthy cage, was an African Grey parrot named Peter. Poor Peter had plucked every feather he could reach and the only remaining feathers where on the top of his head and neck. I did some quick talking and got the fellows to agree to let me take him to my vet. Fortunately, they were unable to pay the vet bill and agreed to let me have him. There was nothing wrong with him except he was stressed. Come to find out, he was a wild caught bird that had spent the previous 20 years with a man that he had bonded with. The man found himself a girlfriend and Peter hated her. She gave the ultimatim...it's that bird or me! How he happened to be where he was when I found him, I never heard.
Peter quickly bonded with my husband and he quickly decided that I was the enemy. He never was able to fly and so I gave him distance. His feathers mostly grew back as he began to feel safe and content. He could easily get out of his cage and would walk up the stairs looking for Dan. On the way, he often chewed the wood work. I chastised him for doing so and he never chewed it again but would always pluck a feather and leave it in the spot he wanted to chew.
One day I came home and heard him yelling ...HELP... over and over. I followed his voice and found him in the toilet where he had fallen and couldn't get out. That time he was thankful when I offered him my finger.
Peter slept under the covers at nigh and down by my husbands feet.
In the morning, Dan would run with Peter to the bathroom, hold him over the toilet and say ...poop, Peter...and he would.
I have lots of stories about that crazy bird...what a character.
About ten years after I brought him home, Dan started loosing interest in him and Peter started self mutilating under his wings. We put a collar on him to prevent him from causing more harm to himself and he hated it.
I watched in horror one day as he jumped off his perch to the floor. The fall broke his neck and he died a couple of hours later at the clinic. I have no doubt what so ever that Peter committed suicide.
He was the smartest bird I have ever known.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What an amazing bird and story, Charis!!

I'm so sorry for the ending, but Peter sounds like he had - at least for awhile -a good life to make up for the "bad."

Many thanks for posting!

People really need to do their homework before getting any type of "exotic" bird!

Shi


----------

